# Post your favorite cigar picture that YOU took!



## neil

im not sure if there is a thread like this already, and if there is, i will delete this, but i searched and didnt find anything.

post up one or a couple of your favorite cigar pictures! the only rule is that they have to be pictures you took. lets see some of those photography skills!

ill start it off










what do you guys think?


----------



## Old Salty

I'll bite.....


----------



## DarrelMorris

Nice pictures! I can't wait to see more.


----------



## socalocmatt

I'm a picture whore (1,017 pics on my phone and they're almost all of cigars). I dont know about them being good in the photography sense but here are some of my personal favorites.

I like this one cuz the plume actually showed up really good in the pic:









I like this one cuz it was great times with some awesome S/BOTL. That an its Zilla and friends going on a drinking rampage!









I like this one for the general pr0n. I picked up a ton of stuff that week.









Here are my favorites in the photography good pic sense:


















and my favorite with some photoshop action:


----------



## neil

wow, some great pictures here already guys! 

i really like that picture of the behikes, really cool photoshop! and i love the pic with all the coffins. im a sucker for coffins, but i need to buy more!


----------



## vtxcigar

This was a fun one. Was my phone background for awhile.







A little water color effect added for fun.


----------



## chasingstanley

View attachment 66108
cause i really enjoyed this one alot


----------



## neil

you guy's pics arent working. try using photobucket or flickr to host your pictures.


----------



## Stench

mmmm...cigar pron!!! Add a steak and scotch to that opus pic with plume and I think I would need a sanitary wipe!


----------



## cw_mi




----------



## socalocmatt

Love that pic Chuck! That T52 been resting a while???


----------



## neil

wow, chuck! those cigars look like they are begging to be fired up! great picture man.


----------



## rus_bro




----------



## cw_mi

Thanks Neil and Matt, yes that T52 has some age to it. The UF-4 , is now only a memory.. and a very nice one at that !


----------



## David_ESM

This is far from the best picture (lamp light) but it brings back so many good memories that it is my favorite picture.










For best picture, I like this one:


----------



## neil

David_ESM said:


> This is far from the best picture (lamp light) but it brings back so many good memories that it is my favorite picture.


what kind of cigar was this?


----------



## EdATX

And was a good cigar.


----------



## Slowpokebill

Here are a couple of my favorites


----------



## android

cool pics Bill, thanks for sharing.


----------



## cw_mi

Thought these where kind of cool. I've been playing around, dabbling a little in photography. Still just using a point and shoot though.


----------



## cw_mi




----------



## JuiceMan

Cw_mi: awesome work!


----------



## mikel1128

My favorite because they were on my wish list and now I can smoke them.

120 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## neil

nice pics guys! heres a recent one i took. its not all that great, but the cigar was good and i was excited because i finally found my good camera! it was hiding in my backpack for at least 2 months lol

keep the shots coming!


----------



## baddddmonkey




----------



## neil

i know this is a lot like the first pic in the thread, but it makes me happy to see my stash of PDRs growing! these things look so good, but i cant smoke them yet :[


----------



## David_ESM

neil said:


> what kind of cigar was this?


Sorry for the delay. That was a Boli RC, I have a review on it in the habano section somewhere.

And a photo of last weekends smoke:


----------



## sum12nv

I had posted this pic in another thread but is still one of my favorites ive taken.


----------



## sum12nv

slowpokebill and cw_mi ---- great shots guys


----------



## kdmckin

Heres mine


----------



## szyzk




----------



## neil

nice pics, guys! keep em' comin!


----------



## biggta5

1 st Post as a noob!!!!!


----------



## Smoke0ne

Really liked how this one turned out (both the picture and the cigar). Not too shabby for an Iphone picture.


----------



## Phil from Chicago

My favorite so far...

I re-supply this weekend hopefully so I will try for some fun shots









well i cant post links yet haha.. I guess we wait until later


----------



## Technomage

I'm liking this thread.


----------



## AStateJB

Great pics in here guys! I'll have to dig through mine and see what I can find.


----------



## exprime8

View attachment 67303


----------



## neil

smoked this today, courtesy of Wallbright. my first one and i thoroughly enjoyed it until i couldn't hold it any longer.










im no photographer or anything, but in case you guys were wondering what kind of camera im using, its just a sony cybershot point and shoot. its small, but i think it takes great photos.

heres a link: Amazon.com: Sony DSC-W350 14.1MP Digital Camera with 4x Wide Angle Zoom with Optical Steady Shot Image Stabilization and 2.7 inch LCD (Black): Camera & Photo


----------



## Pianoman178

This is the wallpaper on my computer. Made by me (1920x1080 if you want to use it):



All taken with my cell phone:








Turned out to be this:




And last but not least...double-happy Man O' War:


----------



## neil

nice pics, justin. the burn on that opus is razor sharp! how long did it take you to smoke that MOW? that this is massive!


----------



## Pianoman178

neil said:


> nice pics, justin. the burn on that opus is razor sharp! how long did it take you to smoke that MOW? that this is massive!


Took about 2.5 hours. I reviewed it here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-happiness-man-o-war.html?highlight=pianoview


----------



## Laki

Got the tripod out with my friend during a smoke session. You can't see the brand, but it is an Illusione Epernay churchill.


----------



## ryanbish

Digging the lighting on some of these shots! I'm a video professional, so I'd be interested in maybe starting a thread of herf videos or just beauty videos of smokes. Thoughts?


----------



## neil

go for it, ryan! you can do whatever you want!


----------



## Technomage

neil said:


> nice pics, justin. the burn on that opus is razor sharp! how long did it take you to smoke that MOW? that this is massive!


Yea that burn was sharp. Impressive!


----------



## cavscout98

Very nice picts. Once I get back home to my camera gear (October time frame), I'll throw some picts up...


----------



## Pianoman178

Bumping this thread because I love cigar pics!


----------



## CeeGar

Not professional quality...but my personal faves.


----------



## neil

a couple little things i picked up today


----------



## neil

the stuff joe hit me with in a bomb today!


----------



## Slowpokebill

Here is an I-Phone pic taken on the patio last weekend when the weather was oh so nice.


----------



## AStateJB

My personal fav of what I've taken so far. I really need to get an actual camera.


----------



## neil

i thought it was cool that theres a hologram on the backside of the band to reduce the risk of counterfeiting.


----------



## Roal N. Smoke

I have a couple of crappy pics to throw in. The first one will probably win the worst picture award in this thread.

CAO Black 







Cuban Stock Royal Selection


----------



## ryanbish

Here's a couple pics from a herf Jason (sum12nv) and I had tonight. Some of my favorite I've taken thus far:


----------



## neil

i wasnt feeling real inspired today, but i took a picture anyways for the review i did on this lol


----------



## neil

its been a while since i posted in here, so heres a pic from saturday morning. smoking a RYJ and drinking some coffee.










and a pic of my guard dog who doubles as a smoking buddy


----------



## 007 Cruiser

The two shots I'm most fond of that I took............


----------



## fuente~fuente

CeeGar said:


> Not professional quality...but my personal faves.


Haven't had one of those Leiney's yet... Sounds fantastic! I'll be on the lookout. :nod:


----------



## wacbzz




----------



## Executive_Cigar

View attachment 69695


----------



## johnb

neil said:


> i thought it was cool that theres a hologram on the backside of the band to reduce the risk of counterfeiting.


You just wanted to show off the fact you had a behike... What happened to the good ol' pdr's


----------



## neil

johnb said:


> You just wanted to show off the fact you had a behike... What happened to the good ol' pdr's


im saving them for a special occasion


----------



## Pianoman178

Just went through all the pictures I've taken with my phone. Picked out a few good ones:


----------



## neil

some great looking smokes there, justin!


----------



## Heartsandspades

don't have many as i've just started up a humidor (and need a larger one) but i took these yesterday/today!!

i find myself very lucky that the new owner took a liking to me and told me about the dirty rats he just got in!

















this one was from yesterday and was delightfully creamy, the ash fell off at around 2/3 of the way.. this after realizing the new smoke shop in town had a pool table and huge lounge!


----------



## pipesdaddy

Cigar Color Brown and white tag is so cool.


----------



## Hambone1

http://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l550/smhammond1/Enjoyingacigar.jpg









64 degrees in the DFW area this morning. Enjoying a Drew Estate Natural English stick


----------



## jphank

Thanks to EDogg for this stick with a sweet glass of moscato!


----------



## AStateJB

Have to update mine now that I've had a chance to take a couple pics with a camera instead of a phone. lol

This is now my favorite.










This is my second favorite.


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors

Here is my new addition...










Not the prettiest of backgrounds but the subject matter is awesome.


----------



## kuntry08

Me lighting a Siglo V. Please excuse the lighter as my Colibri torch decided to be a little bitchy.


----------



## TheTeacher

A two inch thick Choice Sirloin and a Gurkha Beast...from my early days of cigar smoking...


----------



## neil

loving the picture quality on my new iphone (iphone 4, so not that new, but better than my old 3GS lol)


----------



## android

neil, that is a nice quality photo... but cut those nails or get some polish on 'em!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Mason16Filz

Two pics from this summer. 8)


----------



## Kingtut82

Nice pics yall


----------



## Kingtut82

Wtf its all jacked up oh well just act like i was laying down lol


----------



## meatcake

maybe one of these:


----------



## Kingtut82

I like the flat emotion in the first one it seems so still


----------



## Madcaddyman




----------



## DW9000

David_ESM said:


> Sorry for the delay. That was a Boli RC, I have a review on it in the habano section somewhere.
> 
> And a photo of last weekends smoke:


i like this picture right here it makes me want to go to light up right now


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## AStateJB

Great pics, Tony! I didn't know you liked craft beer.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

AStateJB said:


> Great pics, Tony! I didn't know you liked craft beer.


Thanks bro!
I love craft beer that and a fine cigar what could be better!
I was uploading pics on photo-bucket ran across the thread and posted them.
They are all over the Habano's reviews section they are from cigar reviews i have done.


----------



## AStateJB

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thanks bro!
> *I love craft beer that and a fine cigar what could be better!
> *I was uploading pics on photo-bucket ran across the thread and posted them.
> They are all over the Habano's reviews section they are from cigar reviews i have done.


You, sir, hit the nail on the head! :tu

I've read several of your reviews, but i must have missed the Behike and the VR. I would have remembered seeing those fine brews.  Have you seen my craft beer thread?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

AStateJB said:


> You, sir, hit the nail on the head! :tu
> 
> I've read several of your reviews, but i must have missed the Behike and the VR. I would have remembered seeing those fine brews.  Have you seen my craft beer thread?


Yes i have and sir you have great taste!


----------



## AStateJB

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes i have and sir you have great taste!


Thank you! :yo: Feel free to post your selections.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

AStateJB said:


> You, sir, hit the nail on the head! :tu
> 
> I've read several of your reviews, but i must have missed the Behike and the VR. I would have remembered seeing those fine brews.  Have you seen my craft beer thread?


You know i browse it all the time i finally posted in it so i am subscribed!


----------



## socalocmatt

Tony The Tease


----------



## avitti




----------



## Bondo 440




----------



## AStateJB

socalocmatt said:


> Tony The Tease


Check the next post after yours... :dr :lol:


----------



## socalocmatt

AStateJB said:


> Check the next post after yours... :dr :lol:


Son of a... it must be a Tony thing. :faint:


----------



## Bondo 440

... me and my $2 cigar


----------



## neil

avitti said:


>


restrdytuhoijpo[
pihguifltdyrxjctkvylcuyv;if8doitcyv;uog

sorry, i was wiping the drool off my keyboard!

not a great picture, but one of my favorite go to smokes! love me some PDR!


----------



## mpfuchs

AVO CLassic Robusto. In my back yard.


----------



## Mr. Shredder

*To be smoked!*


----------



## Ky70

This picture won't win any prizes but it reminds me of smoking in my backyard in great weather this past summer


----------



## TopsiderLXI

Just one I took quick and came out pretty good.


----------



## jphank

Does a picture of a cigar indian count?


----------



## Dazz

One of my current favs-


----------



## durbs

Some nice pictures here. Got me motivated to bust out the old dslr and have a cigar oriented photo shoot.


----------



## tokenindian

Just moved into the house and the lack of outdoor furniture is killing me. The chair is facing a nice private lake behind my house. Ok nevermind my picture isnt posting


----------



## Scott W.




----------



## Suzza

scottw said:


>


Did you take this picture with a potato?


----------



## Suzza




----------



## Scott W.

Suzza said:


> Did you take this picture with a potato?


Yes, with a mashed potato..dickweed


----------



## Dazz

Suzza said:


>


That's some serous ash lol, I haven't had a VSG in quite some time. Think ill buy a few on my next order.Cheers-Dazz


----------



## BoutiqueBlendsCigars

Aging Room Havao one of my Favorite morning CigarS


----------



## ejewell

I had the one last night and I can't wait to get to the CC sampler I got for Christmas!


----------



## devonbuy




----------



## Jay_Rich

Well got a net Canon 7D so Im messing around with it a bit....


----------



## nola.bell

I live in New Orleans and back in October 2012, before Hurricane Isaac was to make landfall, I decided to enjoy a stick and a local brew while taking in the early parts of the storm on my front porch. One of my favorite cigar pictures was the result.


----------



## DarrelMorris

Jay_Rich said:


> Well got a net Canon 7D so Im messing around with it a bit....


Nice pics.


----------



## DarrelMorris

Beautiful...


----------



## Mr Puro

those cohibas look delicious


----------



## fishboy2.0

My favorite so far.


----------



## concig

Lovely "tubes"


----------



## ezlevor

This is what you get when someone with no photography background or clue how to use a nice camera properly gets a dslr... and then gets bored sitting at home.


----------



## Maddcrow




----------



## concig

I like this one


----------



## concig

Actually this is the one I meant to upload


----------



## Calikind




----------



## rus_bro

rb


----------



## procoelho




----------



## Joy




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Joy




----------



## Madcaddyman

My wife snapped this pic a few months back, I thought it was kinda cool:


----------



## smokeyme

Reminds me of the movie "The Godfather" i just don't know why...


----------



## ichett

Such a delicious cigar,


----------



## procoelho

not my favorite pic ... the last one :hn:hn:hn:hn


----------



## jeepman_su

My favorite cigar pic that I have taken is still my avatar pic that I use.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

jeepman_su said:


> My favorite cigar pic that I have taken is still my avatar pic that I use.


Afterwards- did you return the shirt to the child you borrowed it from? :biggrin:


----------



## Archun

Of course...


jeepman_su said:


> My favorite cigar pic that I have taken is still my avatar pic that I use.


----------



## Archun




----------



## jeepman_su

Tobias Lutz said:


> Afterwards- did you return the shirt to the child you borrowed it from? :biggrin:


Haha actually that was a shirt she bought too small by accident so we found another use for it haha. I am thinking its time for a new avatar though. I am thinking maybe a Pens shirt this time and not sure what cigar to use.


----------



## The Nothing

Now that's a bomb


----------



## Regiampiero

This past weekend I caught a bass that was tempting me to light one up.


----------



## The Nothing

Is that a Duque?

I've fished stick baits quite a bit, but never quite like that. Gives me an idea to deal with the rest of these things...


----------



## Regiampiero

The Nothing said:


> Is that a Duque?
> 
> I've fished stick baits quite a bit, but never quite like that. Gives me an idea to deal with the rest of these things...


Yes it is. I just brought a few with me so the guys would have something to chew on while fishing. I don't mind them, but they love the cognac aroma and sweet taste of the infused wrapper.


----------



## ezlevor

Just went on a family vacation to New Orleans. I stopped by the Cigar Factory and picked up a bunch of sticks. Got a 10er box of their mild robustos, then 3 different vitolas of each of their other blends... one with a cameroon wrapper and the other with a maduro. Anyway, got a new lens for the camera, 50mm fixed, and was just messing around in the bed and breakfast after we got back. Here's 2 of my favorites. I'm trying to get used to changing up the aperture.


----------



## GunsCars&Guitars

Favorite one so far....









Phillip


----------



## ichett

ezlevor said:


> Just went on a family vacation to New Orleans. I stopped by the Cigar Factory and picked up a bunch of sticks. Got a 10er box of their mild robustos, then 3 different vitolas of each of their other blends... one with a cameroon wrapper and the other with a maduro. Anyway, got a new lens for the camera, 50mm fixed, and was just messing around in the bed and breakfast after we got back. Here's 2 of my favorites. I'm trying to get used to changing up the aperture.


I picked up couple of sticks while I was there for mardi gras. Haven't tried it yet. Looks good and the store is pretty awesome.


----------



## ezlevor

I smoked one of the cameroons while I was there and it was pretty good. Looking forward to trying and sharing the rest. That's mostly why I got so many of the milder ones. It'll be a good way to share our vacation stories over the smokes.


----------



## The Wolverine

A new favorite.


----------



## marc in nola

The Nothing said:


> Now that's a bomb


Isaac, now THAT is a delicious-looking stash!!


----------



## marc in nola

Regiampiero said:


> This past weekend I caught a bass that was tempting me to light one up.


Haha! What a catch!


----------



## The Nothing

marc in nola said:


> Isaac, now THAT is a delicious-looking stash!!


Yes, yes it is. I've smoked about half of it now, and it's been wonderful


----------



## The Nothing

Here are a couple other recent shots


----------



## Passprotection

The Nothing said:


> Now that's a bomb


looks great!


----------



## jabuan




----------



## Simon.G




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Regiampiero said:


> This past weekend I caught a bass that was tempting me to light one up.


LOL!
Great PIC BRO!


----------



## CigarKidUSAF




----------



## bretted432

Simon.G said:


> https://www.cubancigarsbest.com/cohiba-cuban-cigars/cohiba-behike-54.html


Excellent Cigar Behike is the best brand


----------



## Cheftompkins

I took this one for one of my College classes.


----------



## Jayon

First cigar I ever smoked, had something nice to drink as well :beerchug:


----------



## CaneCorso




----------



## Arizona Dave




----------



## goatking

__
http://instagr.am/p/fRr-TQQtya/
My Liga Privada 9 sleeps on a bed of Undercrown


----------



## Cigar5150

Posted this one once before. It's low res here, but I liked the fact that I was able to get detail in both the dark maduros and white packing paper. The natural light was muted and a bit of vignetting adds an old world look to an obviously newly crafted box of great cigars. The full res image shows lots of fine detail in the wrappers.


----------



## GA Gator




----------



## OnePyroTec




----------



## Passprotection




----------



## Cigar5150

Passprotection said:


>


Nice POV. The swirling smoke is neat.


----------



## Slowpokebill

I took these of yesterdays shipment.


----------



## Cigar5150

Slowpokebill said:


> I took these of yesterdays shipment.


Nice haul and nice shots. Those are great smokes. I have four of the robustos left in my humidor. I like the background. It's festive for the holidays. And the dof in the bottom shot where the sharp focus of the unwrapped cigar offsets the cellos. I noticed the little watermark in the corner. A lot of my cigar pics are with my iPhone and iPhoto since that is what's usually at hand. When I plan in advance I use a Nikon D3, Aperture, and iwatermark if I want to watermark. For me, in these photo threads it's nice to see what others have used when they are after quality shots. Do you mind sharing?


----------



## Slowpokebill

Kevin, for these photos I used my Canon 5D with a 24-70 f/2.8 L lens shot hand held using available light. 

All were shot in aperture priority.

Exposure was for the first was 43mm, 1/100 sec., f4.5 at ISO 1250 

the second shot 64mm, 1/77 sec.,f4.5 at ISO 1250

the third shot 45mm, 1/50 sec., f4 at ISO 1250


----------



## Cigar5150

Slowpokebill said:


> Kevin, for these photos I used my Canon 5D with a 24-70 f/2.8 L lens shot hand held using available light.
> 
> All were shot in aperture priority.
> 
> Exposure was for the first was 43mm, 1/100 sec., f4.5 at ISO 1250
> 
> the second shot 64mm, 1/77 sec.,f4.5 at ISO 1250
> 
> the third shot 45mm, 1/50 sec., f4 at ISO 1250


Thanks! I just logged on with my calibrated monitor and the colors look great. The richness of the wrapper leaf is more apparent and I get a lot more detail in the warrant seal than I could see on my laptop. There are some nice shots in this thread and the daily cigar and drinks thread too.


----------



## s55amgxxx

wow some of those pics are very creative.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Madcaddyman said:


> My wife snapped this pic a few months back, I thought it was kinda cool:


Nice firearm!:eyebrows:


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Taken last night, probably my favorite so far.


----------



## Montecristo#4

Thought this would be a great cigar photo that I took while in Cuba! Its a Cohiba Silgo 3. :biggrin:


----------



## vtxcigar

This pic was just a snapshot I took outside a hotel on a business trip one night. 
Didn't realize what the flash would do with the smoke.


----------



## Cigar5150

vtxcigar said:


> This pic was just a snapshot I took outside a hotel on a business trip one night.
> Didn't realize what the flash would do with the smoke.
> 
> View attachment 46759


Cool effect!


----------



## Engineer99

vtxcigar said:


> This pic was just a snapshot I took outside a hotel on a business trip one night.
> Didn't realize what the flash would do with the smoke.
> 
> View attachment 46759


That cigar is clearly haunted/possessed. Send the rest to me and I will purify them with fire.:biglaugh:


----------



## TCBSmokes

vtxcigar said:


> This pic was just a snapshot I took outside a hotel on a business trip one night.
> Didn't realize what the flash would do with the smoke.
> 
> View attachment 46759


Ummmm, no, I brought my own, but thank you. lol. TCB


----------



## GunsCars&Guitars

Mainly a lurker around here but picked these up at my local B&M yesterday and thought they were worth taking some pictures of.

Phillip


----------



## Cigar5150

GunsCars&Guitars said:


> Mainly a lurker around here but picked these up at my local B&M yesterday and thought they were worth taking some pictures of.
> 
> Phillip
> View attachment 46952
> View attachment 46953


Nice shots!


----------



## thebayratt




----------



## dscott13




----------



## Jasonx250z

post won't show hummm


----------



## Merovius

Shot w/Galaxy S4, fancy camera I know.


----------



## TheReal_sheik

woah, Great shot!


----------



## Gerace716

smoking in my man cave by the fire.


----------



## smitty8202

very cool pics in here.


----------



## dessureault

here are some of my favorites
all iphone picture, the liga privada ones were taken with the Olloclip macro lens


----------



## Bondo 440

Pretty much a tie between these two...


----------



## dessureault

the one with the little snowman is awesome! Ahahahah


----------



## Cigar5150

great iPhone shots. Love the LP9 close ups.


----------



## Jerren




----------



## brandharold

Better cigar picture here you show. Thanks "Mikael", I like it


----------



## mi000ke




----------



## DHL

Pics look great guys ! Can't wait to be able to post pics myself.


----------



## TCBSmokes

mi000ke said:


> View attachment 47933


Nice. I got that same ash tray recently. Hope to swim in it this summer. :smile:


----------



## rtrimbath

Arturo Fuente Anejo No. 77 Shark


----------



## E92335

Hey everyone, new to the forum! Great pics on this thread. Thought I'd contribute one of mine from last summer!


----------



## demuths1770

nothing really fancy but......


----------



## huskers

Here's a few I took with my phone that I thought turned out pretty good.


























hope these show up right.


----------



## TCBSmokes

huskers said:


> Here's a few I took with my phone that I thought turned out pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope these show up right.


Those are good. T.


----------



## Mauiraindakine

huskers said:


> Here's a few I took with my phone that I thought turned out pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope these show up right.


Josh, damn good shots, mouth watering! How was the cigar?


----------



## huskers

Mauiraindakine said:


> Josh, damn good shots, mouth watering! How was the cigar?


Many will disagree but the spectre was the best of the 3


----------



## mabbio

cw_mi said:


> Thought these where kind of cool. I've been playing around, dabbling a little in photography. Still just using a point and shoot though.


what is on your keys next to the flashlight! it looks intense!!!


----------



## fakir

Old pictures shot by myself.


----------



## Rockem Sockem

PARTAGAS Lusitanias Gran Reserva Cosecha 2007
Purchased in January 2014 in Varadero Cuba


----------



## mattw

Great picture, what watch is that?


----------



## MDSPHOTO

I didn't take it, I just made it better. Damn, that came out sounding kinda cocky.


----------



## concig

Bolivar Bonitas.A fellow member here told me they are from March 1999 !!!


----------



## mattw

MDSPHOTO said:


> I didn't take it, I just made it better. Damn, that came out sounding kinda cocky.


Great picture.


----------



## havanajohn

Here are a couple...


----------



## havanajohn

And a few more.


----------



## havanajohn

Sorry repost.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

A few birthday gifts from my brother...


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Nothing like fall time in Ohio...


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Buckeye Stogie said:


> Nothing like fall time in Ohio...


I like it!


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Thanks @MDSPHOTO . Coming from a man with your photography background, that compliment carries some weight :thumb:


----------



## droy1958

Some sunset phone pics at the farm while enjoying a cigar...


----------



## MDSPHOTO

I like the selective focus on this one.


----------



## Bazza




----------



## Buckeye Stogie

The Nat Sherman Timeless Collection band is one of the best around


----------



## Trackmyer

URL=http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/trackmyer/media/Cigars/20140809_114753.jpg.html]







[/URL]URL=http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/trackmyer/media/Cigars/20140927_083742.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## Mr. Guy

One of my favorite "smoke" shots.








Not generally an ACID smoker, but possibly my favorite picture just for the way it turned out.








Very interesting pattern to the smoke in this one. My favorite "oddball" pic.


----------



## Mayor Har

Just two of the things I love most.

Sorry for the pic I'm new at this


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Mayor Har said:


> View attachment 51186
> Just two of the things I love most.
> 
> Sorry for the pic I'm new at this


Glad to have the support from across the river, Go Birds!

BTW, how did you get the cigar to stand on its ash like that? Pretty cool


----------



## Mayor Har

Thanks,
Good Cigar good ash. I feel you can tell how well a cigar is rolled by the ash. I just picked up some nub's by Oliva and boy the ash can stay on almost right to the end. Great little smoke.
On a side note last nights game made me cry! I will never eat cheese again


----------



## Bernardini

Mayor Har said:


> Thanks,
> Good Cigar good ash. I feel you can tell how well a cigar is rolled by the ash. I just picked up some nub's by Oliva and boy the ash can stay on almost right to the end. Great little smoke.
> On a side note last nights game made me cry! I will never eat cheese again


Try being a Jets fan; I am out of tears


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Some "scene of the crime" photos :laugh:


----------



## RobertNYC

I have to sift through my photos, but here are a few for now.


----------



## RobertNYC




----------



## KawandaBlack

love this photos! keep them coming


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## Plantpartaker

Awesome Pictures


----------



## penna stogey

Smokem.
View attachment 89001


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Billb1960 said:


>


Very clever image!


----------



## Billb1960

MDSPHOTO said:


> Very clever image!


I cropped the sign out of it and posted it in a contest on the Aj Fernandez FB page and it won.


----------



## Smittyz




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Weldon78

loves your photos guys! :cowboyic9:


----------



## streetz166




----------



## NorCalJaybird

at the lake this last year..

Cheers
Jay


----------



## NorCalJaybird

Another favorite. This was in the Fab Shop.

Cheers
Jay


----------



## MDSPHOTO

streetz166 said:


>


Classy shot, looks like it could easily be used as a magazine ad.


----------



## NorCalJaybird

I really like this one too....

What a killer thread! Love the picts guys!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## streetz166

MDSPHOTO said:


> Classy shot, looks like it could easily be used as a magazine ad.


Thanks David!


----------



## Austin_Smoker

Enjoyed an illusione Epernay and a bottle of Champagne in the southern coast of France (Casis, France).


----------



## Matyoka

One of my latest shots...


----------



## Matyoka

And this just got the best light and features...


----------



## Hermit




----------



## Amelia Isabelle

View attachment 52458


----------



## Colonel Lingus

Sitting in a corner cafe in Shanghai preparing to enjoy a La Tradicion Cubana Chruchill.
Good times.


----------



## Colonel Lingus

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








The ash fell off two puffs later.
Now for the nub.


----------



## SPHINX06

happy holiday to all. early start


----------



## casManG




----------



## DrGonzo




----------



## SeanTheEvans




----------



## Rondo

View attachment 55851


----------



## Franchise




----------



## concig

...


----------



## Franchise




----------



## Rondo

View attachment 56689


----------



## Hudabear

My first sampler pack and then noobly retouched


----------



## TheSoldier

Just took this one today of my new arrival, I really like this photo, it's not the "best" photography by any means, but for a cell phone picture it really impressed me.


----------



## chrisP_bacon




----------



## Valth

Still new to this forum but thought id post some of my first pics. Mine usually consist of watches and scotch ha.






























pew~pew~


----------



## acitalianman13

Changed the photo forgot about this one !!!


----------



## TSBBZM




----------



## TSBBZM

*Bad ChimChim!!*


----------



## UBC03

Didn't know they made @curmudgeonista action figures.


----------



## Bird-Dog

ubc03 said:


> didn't know they made @*curmudgeonista* action figures.


----------



## TSBBZM

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php

*ChimChim can be troublesome!*


----------



## SoCal Gunner




----------



## TSBBZM




----------



## UBC03

SoCal Gunner said:


>


Your nails always look great..


----------



## rsina

Just joined the forum and thought I'd add a pic of the winedor I built last year. I'm in process of finishing the drawer covers for a larger model now and should have it ready by this weekend. The Spanish Cedar shelves and drawers have already been seasoned and are just waiting to be filled with some sticks.


Rick


----------



## SoCal Gunner

UBC03 said:


> Your nails always look great..


Lulz...


----------



## SoCal Gunner




----------



## UBC03

SoCal Gunner said:


> Lulz...


Great cigar..looks like your lettin your nails go...

Had to Google lulz by the way.


----------



## rsina

Here are a couple of 'in-progress' pics of my larger winedor - New Air 281 that I'm currently working on. The drawer fronts are made from Curly/Tiger Maple and the rest of the shelves and drawer are Spanish cedar. (Although I just noticed the bottom drawer in the picture has been inserted backwards . . . . not sure how that happened ;-) )


Last pics are my favorite smoking room at Lake Gaston


----------



## GreenPuffer

neil said:


> ill start it off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you guys think?


Nice shot! I record each cigar I smoke. Usually the background is my laptop keyboard. When out blue jeans in the background. I posted this in the thread what did you smoke today, from yesterday.:vs_cool:


----------



## TSBBZM




----------



## blackrabbit

That is one cool ashtray!


----------



## TSBBZM

blackrabbit said:


> That is one cool ashtray!


*Thanks!*


----------



## TSBBZM




----------



## 4thtry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mario D

Nice pictures folks. Gonna have to pull out the Nikon and snap some pictures.


----------



## Rondo

Before there was Modus, primitive man had titanium toothpick.


----------



## Bgta Cigars

*ost your favorite cigar picture that YOU took!*

From www.jnvcigars.com


----------



## TSBBZM

*#cigarsunday*


----------



## rsina

It's the beginning of boat/lake season for us in the NC/VA area. Love looking out over the water in the evenings with a good Rum/Bourbon and a decent cigar.


----------



## rsina




----------



## Maxh92

Snapped this at a local B&M a couple months ago. The first Camacho that I'd ever smoked.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSBBZM

*and so it begins....*


----------



## AlkyMike

*Smoke on the Water ,,,with Victoria Jackson*

:vs_laugh: Fun at Smoke on the Water, Nashville TN


----------



## Saetherhaug

Kinda proud of this one


----------



## Saetherhaug

Kinda like this picture as well


----------



## Mario D

My mom is a painter. Gonna have her paint a canvas of this shot I took.


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SBjanderson

This is a pic that I cherish deeply, we have a family cabin that me and my father go to as much as possible. A lot of my fondest memories have come from our time out there, this was during "Deer Camp" in 2015. The black lab is my fathers dog his name is Memphis and is he is one of the best dogs to bless our family. The whiskey is Balvenie Caribbean Cask, which has quickly become a favorite with our group. The pistol is a S&W Airweight revolver that my pops has carried for years. Most importantly the wonderful cigar was a well aged Cohiba Siglio VI Tubo that I had been saving for an occasion just like the one that we busted it out on. 

My dad cherishes this photo and it has been his background photo since the day it was taken. 

Enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## SBjanderson

I forgot to mention the beer shown is a Boulevard IPA "The Calling" 

A friend had turned us onto drinking a strong IPA with our whiskey and cigars, and we found it to be delightful. With the right combo it all just goes together soooo well.


----------



## UBC03

Great pic

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## 5280Nomad

My current favorite.

I can't figure out why the picture won't embed. It's usually really easy...

Here is a LINK


----------



## 5280Nomad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thig

5280Nomad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow that is sick, is the picture digitally altered?


----------



## 5280Nomad

Thig said:


> Wow that is sick, is the picture digitally altered?


It's a hdr picture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rafiki76

This has to be my favorite picture. A couple days after my 18th birthday. I bought two AVO XO's and opened up some McCallen 18 with my father, who isn't even a cigar smoker.


----------



## Matt_21

Don't judge the pic based on the brand.
This was 2 summers ago mid thunder storm.
I was out on the deck and watching the lightning until the rain started. Everything was almost right overhead and still hadn't started raining.


----------



## 5280Nomad

Thig said:


> Wow that is sick, is the picture digitally altered?


I tried to edit my original post. The picture is as is. I added an iPhone filter to enhance the color. I really liked the cigar, and the picture was to show the cool smoke I had going on.


----------



## Thig

5280Nomad said:


> I tried to edit my original post. The picture is as is. I added an iPhone filter to enhance the color. I really liked the cigar, and the picture was to show the cool smoke I had going on.


Love the way that smoke is swirling around.


----------



## Bergets

SoCal Gunner said:


>


looks awsome


----------



## WinningQuest

Bad quality pic..and its an acid so i might be setting myself up for flames here. Got to smoke at a UFC CFL event.it was setup in some type of baseball field as the. Building burned down a week ago i was with the sponsors Discount Hydro sitting next to Miesha Tate


----------



## Sticks702




----------



## HBNDN

So I'm at my B&M and I notice a Punch mug with 7 of these in it for $30. Good price! I'll bite... I get home, open the box and the cello is brown. These must've been in there for a long time. Well, I'm having the first one now and it's fantastic! Mmmmm


----------



## HBNDN

Leaf by Oscar. The wrapper is novel, the cigar is great!


----------



## HBNDN

Friday with a Punch Gran Puro! Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## DomG1990

I'm not sure if this is my favorite cigar picture, but boy do I love pairing coffee with my cigars.


----------



## NormH3

DomG1990 said:


> I'm not sure if this is my favorite cigar picture, but boy do I love pairing coffee with my cigars.


Can't go wrong with the Serie V. Had a Serie G this afternoon. Both are favorites.


----------



## NormH3

I didn't take the photo...but I still like the one of Cynthia and our smokes.


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=173737&stc=1&d=1514047650


----------



## acitalianman13

Oliva v melanio


----------



## Spdu4ia




----------



## therick04pp




----------



## Stratus




----------



## acitalianman13

Af eye of the shark and Fuente ashtray


----------



## UBC03

acitalianman13 said:


> Af eye of the shark and Fuente ashtray


Great pic

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

From today, caught the smoke just right


----------



## Alrightdriver

acitalianman13 said:


> Af eye of the shark and Fuente ashtray


Nice ashtray!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotch-n-Stick

*Here's one I took recently ...*

Y'all set the bar pretty high ... not sure I can match some of these, but inspiring nonetheless.


----------



## CoryJenks

My first contribution.


----------



## Matfam1

Looking at Mt. Jefferson










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Francionado

I bought these bad boys in cuba in late October, i smoked the first one in such a hurry! It was obviously to early but was still a good smoke,then after about 5 months its was already a solid change has the flavors of wood and spice opened up and the bitterness stays more on the back of the pallet, i will wait a full 6 months and try again?


----------



## PTAaron

From 10 minutes ago


----------



## GOT14U

No cigar but this is my favorite. This is what they call a snow dog. The morning this was took it was about 30 below zero. This is said to happen because it's freezing every piece of humidity in the air.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## jackvulcan9000

Cozy evening from Vancouver, BC.


----------



## Sophie0503

Short story went very well this morning


----------



## BOSSTANK

First post.
Almost sunset overlooking the mighty Mississippi River. You can see Louisiana on the other side.


----------



## poppajon75

BOSSTANK said:


> First post.
> Almost sunset overlooking the mighty Mississippi River. You can see Louisiana on the other side.


Great picture and, welcome to PUFF.

Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge eating half a sandwich I found in Dino's truck.


----------



## BOSSTANK

poppajon75 said:


> Great picture and, welcome to PUFF.
> 
> Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge eating half a sandwich I found in Dino's truck.


Thank you sir... :vs_cool:


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## SoCal Gunner

Here's a few...


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK

Hanging out in my garage on this fine Friday afternoon:


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## greasemonger

BOSSTANK said:


>


Looks like someone stole your winch. Which reminds me I need to unwind mine and respool.


----------



## BOSSTANK

greasemonger said:


> Looks like someone stole your winch. Which reminds me I need to unwind mine and respool.


Saving up for a Warn Zeon Platnium 10-S. I have already cut/modified the 10A front bumper for a center install before I mounted it. Got it used from a guy.
Do you have a Jeep too?


----------



## greasemonger

BOSSTANK said:


> Saving up for a Warn Zeon Platnium 10-S. I have already cut/modified the 10A front bumper for a center install before I mounted it. Got it used from a guy.
> Do you have a Jeep too?


Several Broncos here. No cigar pics with them yet though


----------



## Olecharlie

BOSSTANK said:


>


Really Nice Pic!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Olecharlie said:


> Really Nice Pic!


Thanks... I just traded in my old iPhone 6 for the new iPhone X and been playing with all the new camera filters and such.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from undisclosed staging area


----------



## greasemonger




----------



## Stratus




----------



## Shaver702

BOSSTANK said:


>


please tell me you duck hunt!?! Those flooded trees in your last few pics have to be loaded with ducks.


----------



## lindamaria

Happy to see the photos and the brand. I haven't still take most of your brands.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Shaver702 said:


> please tell me you duck hunt!?! Those flooded trees in your last few pics have to be loaded with ducks.


Just now seen this post... nah I don't duck hunt... but yeah there are ton of ducks out here... many different types...

I saved a duck once lol. Was out fishing and seen a lot of flopping an splashing in the water up ahead. As I got closer I noticed a duck had got his wing caught in a yoyo hook. Cut him loose and he was happy as hell... one of those ducks that disappear under the water and pop up somewhere else.


----------

